# Best DIY CO2 article I've seen.



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I've kept this article among my bookmarks forever. It will probably be an interesting read if you don't know about it. It's very detailed and... well, is there a way to ask the author to submit it as an article for APC?

--Nikolay


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Sure. Send him an email and ask him.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

I agree it is a great article. That's why it is first on my list of co2 articles:

http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High Pressure CO2

Bob :shock:


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi Bob! 

Well, Art, the guy that wrote that article has not provided any e-mail on his site...

--Nikolay


----------

